# 7 Week Old Bottle Calf Not Eating



## mysunwolf (Jun 12, 2017)

I guess it's my turn to post about bottle calf issues.

We have a 7 week old Angus X bottle calf, being raised on good quality replacer. This morning she would not drink her bottle at all, and this evening she was not very hungry, though I did get some electrolytes into her. I took away her grain this evening because I'm scared she was overeating and making herself sick--we have had out free choice grain the whole time, but a few days ago I began sprinkling some of her milk replacer on top and I'm worried that was an issue.

Today, I gave her some baking soda as well, and a clostridium antitoxin (since she does not have her cdt yet). Since she is just about 7 weeks old, I'm thinking of just weaning her. Her temp was 101.7 so I don't think it's pneumonia or anything like that, though she does cough sometimes after drinking her bottle. Her poop is solid, but a little greenish.

Any thoughts on why this is happening with her? I'm hoping she will eat her morning bottle but am really just tempted to wean! Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 13, 2017)

Nothing of any value to present aside my hopes that it all works out for you. @farmerjan @greybeard @cjc @jhm47  I know there are others... Hope someone jumps in.


----------



## greybeard (Jun 13, 2017)

does she have access to water, grass/hay to go along with the grain and milk replacer?


----------



## mysunwolf (Jun 13, 2017)

greybeard said:


> does she have access to water, grass/hay to go along with the grain and milk replacer?



Yes, she has a 5 gal rubber tub of water (outside) and a 2 gal bucket of water (inside the barn), plus pasture and free choice hay. She has older calf friends that she can visit with through the fenceline. 

We gave her electrolytes again this morning, then later activated charcoal in case she had eaten something not right. I'm thinking that the replacer mixed in with the grain had spoiled in the humidity, but am also leaning towards early stages of coccidiosis. Going to take a fecal in before I start her on a few days of Pen G and possibly Corid depending what the fecal says. I'm going to try milk replacer and probios this evening and see if her appetite is back up. She is still active and lively and doing normal calf things.


----------



## farmerjan (Jun 13, 2017)

There is no reason to put her on Pen unless you see a definite sign of sickness.  There is no reason for her to have to have milk at that age if she is eating feed and drinking good.. If she is weaning herself then save your money.  At that age I would not be sprinkling it on her feed as the spoilage is too high.  I would suspect a possible coccidiosis if her manure looks off,  but it could be the grass.
Give her a blackleg vaccination, let her eat up to 2 lbs feed a day and drink all the water she wants.  Don't forget, it has gotten very hot here in a couple of days.  She could just be saying she doesn't feel like eating and if she is acting normal otherwise, let her be.  A Vit -B complex shot will keep her appetite up.
Possibility of salmonella, causes off color manure, depressed appetite...
Some calves will just wean themselves.


----------



## mysunwolf (Jun 13, 2017)

farmerjan said:


> There is no reason to put her on Pen unless you see a definite sign of sickness.  There is no reason for her to have to have milk at that age if she is eating feed and drinking good.. If she is weaning herself then save your money.  At that age I would not be sprinkling it on her feed as the spoilage is too high.  I would suspect a possible coccidiosis if her manure looks off,  but it could be the grass.
> Give her a blackleg vaccination, let her eat up to 2 lbs feed a day and drink all the water she wants.  Don't forget, it has gotten very hot here in a couple of days.  She could just be saying she doesn't feel like eating and if she is acting normal otherwise, let her be.  A Vit -B complex shot will keep her appetite up.
> Possibility of salmonella, causes off color manure, depressed appetite...
> Some calves will just wean themselves.



Thank you, great advice. I know so little about calves so I need all I can get. It's definitely been hot, my neighbor speculated the same thing, that the heat depressed her appetite. I'll get a fecal done and avoid treating her with Pen G or anything until she shows a definite illness. And will definitely do the Vit B complex.


----------



## mysunwolf (Jun 13, 2017)

She drank her whole bottle this evening! I'll keep checking on her poop, but I think she may have just had an upset from the spoiled replacer in her feed or lack of appetite from the heat and now she is back to normal. I'll let you all know what happens.


----------



## mysunwolf (Jun 17, 2017)

She is just fine now, of course  These animals!


----------



## WyndSyrin (Aug 8, 2017)

point of advice having a near 2 month old bottle calf. Try to find a good milk replacer that is made from milk proteins and not soy. 20%/20% milk and fat is what I am using. Also it has medication in it that treats for coccidiosis.


----------



## mysunwolf (Aug 8, 2017)

WyndSyrin said:


> point of advice having a near 2 month old bottle calf. Try to find a good milk replacer that is made from milk proteins and not soy. 20%/20% milk and fat is what I am using. Also it has medication in it that treats for coccidiosis.



Yes, she was on a good replacer with no soy, she is weaned and doing just fine now.


----------

